# Trying to change my email, but cant



## needsmetidaho (Dec 23, 2011)

It seems that when I singed up, i must have fat fingered my email address. So I dont get notifications of posts. My email in my account says that it is [email protected], with an N. It should be [email protected], with an M.

When I change it and hit save, I get a message that that there is a server problem and it does not change.

It would be great if I could get this changed.

Phillip


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 23, 2011)

It's been changed.


----------



## needsmetidaho (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------

